# Not In Shop Today.



## Whyemier (Jan 6, 2017)

Though retired and at home I'm staying inside because of being 'puny' feeling.  Probably just allergies but I've felt this way before and it's turned into bronchitis and/or pneumonia.  So I'm taking it easy inside.

Only good thing today is the 1/2 ton arbor press came moments ago.  Its made in China, MHC Industrial Supply. Got a good price so hope that's not indicative of the quality. Wasn't expecting it until Monday next. So, even on a down day there is sunshine.

Whyemier the slow but appreciative.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 6, 2017)

Its alway good to listen to your body, feel better.


----------



## minions (Jan 6, 2017)

Get well soon and I'm jealous.  Arbor press is on my want list.  I should have pulled the trigger before I went on my financial diet for the new year.  
Pneumonia is no joke be careful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 6, 2017)

And the older we get, the longer it takes to get better.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 6, 2017)

Ah yes, the Golden years. Not always the way we would have it, but better than a dirt nap by a long shot. Hope your feeling better soon. Cheers, Mike


----------



## fixit (Jan 6, 2017)

I have found the "golden years"  are not for sissies


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 6, 2017)

fixit said:


> I have found the "golden years"  are not for sissies



O lord! I'm in trouble.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jan 10, 2017)

What's so bad about a dirt nap? Grandpa used to take one every day in the summer - Lie down in the yard and take a nap!


----------

